# Worst DVD packaging



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How come the anime companies can do better with the packaging than the major studios? 

In the beginning, there was the keeper case and the snapper case. Keeper case-good. Snapper case which was primarily used by Warner Bros.-bad.

Then they came out with multi-disk packaging. It was good that you could purchase an entire season in a box set. However, the packaging consisted of DVD trays glued on paper than you had to unfold. 

Then came the Star Trek: The Next Generation box set. You had to shale the box in order to get the disks out of the packaging. 

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine was an improvement. It was actually a fine plastic case. 

However, what has hit rock bottom is the Star Trek: Original Series box sets. Sure, it comes in a neat plastic case that looks like a tricorder. But then, you have to carefully slip off the paper cover in order to get to the disks. One wrong move, and you've torn up the cover.

Yet, you can find regular keep cases that can hold up to eight discs. Some of the anime companies have been using these to put out complete-series sets. With some minor searching, you can find those cases, and they're probably cheaper in the long run. But nooo....


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Do what I do...remove the disc once, rip it, save it to a hard drive, then replace the disc. Don't touch the case again. This may not work with anime discs if there is extra features you want to be able to access (and don't want to rip them as well though).

I here what you are saying though. I prefer the plastic 1 or 2 discs sets my self, even over the cardboard cases with the plastic locking hinge. I'd rather have multple larger sets then some awkward propritary case that is hard to use.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

yea I hate how they make all the damn tape on the dvd I ripped a couple of my covers trying to get the dvd case open but would not open!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

A new annoying trend. The security tape (which now surrounds THREE sides on most discs) is welded to the plastic of the keeper case. I've got decent fingernails and I still manage to rip or stretch the vinyl that holds the title card in place. I buy most of my discs at Best Buy and it seems to be a trend over the past year.

A gripe about the "Special Editions". Put the movie on one disk with minimal extras (maybe a commentary or trailer) to reduce compression and put all the featurettes and other niceties on a second disk. Put DTS-ES sound on EVERY major release (especially the action titles). And SONY? OK fine, love the Superbit idea.... now how about doing a deluxe edition that has the Superbit disc PLUS the disc with all the extras. And make it Day and Date with the launch of the standard release.

OH, and that reminds me..... STOP doing these director's cuts 6 months after the disc hits the shelf.

Hellboy is a decent enough movie, but I'm NOT buying it twice. Entrapment started this whole trend a few years back. George Lucas might be able to get away with it, but you aren't going to sell THAT many copies of Underworld to the same people. Put it out on the same day, call it a deluxe edition, and let the consumer choose which version he or she wants. You are leaving a LOT of money on the table otherwise.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

And stop forcing us to watch a freaking trailer with the menu and chapter forward button's disabled before going to the feature menu!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And stop disabling our menu buttons for those long winded animated menus. I'd ask for the FBI/Interpol warnings as well but I'm not holding my breath. It's most annoying when the disk skips or pixellates and I have to take it out to clean and I have to wait all over again.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Northern Exposure series. 2 DVD's $40. They spent more on the silly case (that looks like a parka) than they did on the DVD.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Stop charging so much for certain series!

If Buffy, Angel and Stargate can go out the door for under $50/season, the same can hold true for Star Trek, Babylon 5 and the others!


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I would love to get The Soporans but heck almost 100 dollars a season thats way to much! 2006 I will have the whole series of MASH


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Agreed, snappers suck.

I hate the cheap-ass vinyl packaging Universal uses on some of their 2-disc SE's, like Legend.

The fold-out cardboard thing without a slipcase that Universal used for E.T. also sucked.

And those slide-out tray cases (like the one for The Usual Suspects) have got to go.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Anytime you glue plastic to cardboard (or whatever you call that paper-esque material), it will fall apart in the long run unless it is rarely handled.


----------

